

Show HN: StaticReview – An extendable framework for version control hooks - sparkinson
https://github.com/sjparkinson/static-review

======
sparkinson
This is a tool I developed after struggling with an increasingly large bash
script for my pre-commit hook.

The focus is on enabling others to easily develop their own checks/reviews.

I'll be looking at adding Mercurial and SVN support in the near future.

Would love to hear any feedback you might have.

